# Question Of The Week... ( 2019 week 49)



## ripjack13 (Dec 1, 2019)

*What are your top 3 rules of thumb in the woodshop or for your woodworking?











**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
I just love this small font, don't you?*


----------



## Tony (Dec 1, 2019)

1. Make what makes you happy

2. Enjoy doing it, otherwise it's work. 

3. Spend time with other woodworkers, we are special people

Reactions: Like 4 | Great Post 4


----------



## Gdurfey (Dec 1, 2019)

Wow Tony, that was great. I was going down the path of safety gear, etc, but really prefer your answers. Especially about doing things you enjoy. I really love to do something; cutting board, pen, bowl, that is appreciated by someone else. I see my flaws, and the items, but to gift something is the best. 

1. Safety in the shop
2. Enjoyment.....it is my escape from work. I want to get involved so the outside world drifts away from me.
3. Being creative, even if copying the general form from a picture, plan, etc.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 1, 2019)

Must have music on.
Must be a fun project.
Absolutely has to be enjoyable or its work.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 1, 2019)

1. Make things I like(my wife likes)
2. Learn new ways to make things and new things to make
3. Learn from what I have done,both right and wrong

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 1, 2019)

Only one

No beer in the shop

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Bob Ireland (Dec 1, 2019)

My rule of thumbs:
1. Make sure you leave the shop with the thumbs still attached (safety first)
2. If you screw up, and little ones are around, stick your thumb in your mouth instead of cursing
3. My thumb is 3" so if I need to do a rough estimate, I have a handy guesstimate tool.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 1, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Only one
> 
> No beer in the shop

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 1, 2019)

1. Safety first and always!!

2. Always do your best work. Make it right.

3. Everything we make will be broken sometime in the future so don't cry when it's broken now.

Reactions: Like 7 | Great Post 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 1, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> Only one
> 
> No beer in the shop


Scotch only?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 1, 2019)

Kinda safe is not safe enough
When it isn't going right - take a break
Have fun,learn something, and put the tools away when done

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 1, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Scotch only?


Sadly no.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 1, 2019)

Have music on
Take it easy, slow down, no need to rush things
Be safe

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 1, 2019)

Just one rule,........ get-r-done.....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 1, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Dec 1, 2019)

Don't hurry! take your time.
Think
Visit other woodworkers at least twice a week or more.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Herb G. (Dec 2, 2019)

Make sure all tools are clean, dry, serviceable, and sharp if supposed to be.
Measure everything 3-4 times, and write it down on a notepad.
Never operate anything, including pencil & paper if in an impared or tired condition.

These are pretty much self explanatory.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## justallan (Dec 2, 2019)

1) Try to stay positive and thankful I have the time, if not then I leave because I generally regret it later.
2) Keep focused on the end result and how it will make someone happy, if not I'll get bored and abandon yet another project.
3) Try to stop worrying about what a friggin' mess it is, kick some things out of the way and go while I'm in the mood.

My little woodshop downstairs is pretty much a disaster and some might say I'm a pig and quite possibly a hoarder. Hell, I looked for a palm sander yesterday for 2-3 hours because my favorite one has a worn out pad, went to town to see if it was at that house, went to the company shop and didn't find it, went to my shop at the ranch, looked in two rooms I use for storage, THEN I find it on the foot stool in the living room where 4-5 boxes of assorted tools live.
I go back downstairs and wouldn't you know it, the friggin' pad on that one is wore out also! For lack of anything better to use, I cut some scotchbrite pads to use for pads on it only to find out that was going to be a disaster. I said to hell with it and went and bought another new sander.
It's a tough life I tell you.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 3


----------

